# richtigstellung



## Pete (26. Februar 2003)

hallo leute...
ich möchte die gelegenheit nutzen, um auf die threads von klee bezüglich der zwei vergeblichen versuche der kuttertouren mit der ms &quot;rügenland&quot; einige erklärende worte euch zukommen zu lassen, die ich von matthias fuhrmann privat erhalten habe mit der bitte um veröffentlichung...
matthias- die meisten kennen ihn- hat die passion zum beruf gemacht und weiss genau, was in der region vorpommern läuft...er hält kontakt zu vielen leuten, die mit der angelei in jedweder hinsicht zu tun haben...

ich habe mich ja, wie vielleicht gelesen habt, auch über die z.t. vorschnelle kritik und und die art der verurteilung der hier geschilderten angeblichen frechheit des kapitäns der rügenland aufgeregt...

nun kommen infos, die matthias eingeholt hat und die mich in meinem glauben an die professionelle arbeitsweise von kapitän gräning wieder bestärkt haben:
ihr sollt hier ruhig nachlesen können, was für situationen wirklich zum absagen beider touren geführt haben
(mathias hat mich ausdrücklich autorisiert, dies hier für ihn zu tun, da er (noch) kein aktives ab-mitgleid ist...

*Hallo Peter!

Da ich im Anglerboard nicht eingeloggt bin, schreibe ich
Dir direkt. Ihr habt da einen Beitrag über die MS
&quot;Rügenland&quot; im Netz gelesen, der eine Frechheit ist.
Der gute Mann hatte zwar großes Pech, zweimal umsonst 
an die Küste gefahren zu sein und seine Verärgerung
ist verständlich. Die Tatsachen wurden aber so
verdreht, das ist schon echt heftig.
Ich will es mal kurz erklären:

Vor einer Woche Sonntag hat der Wetterbericht 3-4
Windstärken angesagt und deshalb haben die Gränings
die Leute kommen lassen. Am Morgen waren es dann aber
5-6 Windstärken aus Ost (steht voll auf den Hafen) und
das ganze bei -5°C. Was auf dem Kutter ab geht wenn
die Gischt gefriert, kannst Du dir ja vorstellen. Also
sind sie nicht gefahren. Andere Kutter machen des
Geldes wegen eine Butterfahrt um die Mole und wenn
alle Kotzen, kassieren sie und fahren zurück in den
Hafen. Manni (Käptn der Rügenland) würde das nie
machen und verzichtet auf sein Geld und sagt ab. Die
Jungs können sich also bei im bedanken, dass Sie noch
35,- Euro in der Tasche hatten und beim Wetterdienst
das er mal wieder (ich habe auch nur Probleme mit den
Prognosen) daneben lag. Überlegt außerdem mal logisch:
Warum sollte jemand welche 500 km anreisen lassen und
dann nicht raus fahren, wenn er keine Lust hat und
zudem auf mehrere hundert Euro Umsatz verzichten, bei
der wirtschaftlichen Situation, die derzeit
herrscht????????????

Nun zum Zweiten Versuch:

Wieder kam die selbe Truppe und das Wetter war
perfekt, Prognose und Realität stimmten überein. Das
Problem war nur das ein riesiger Eisteppich 2 sm vor
der Küste (den Abend davor war er noch nicht da und
der Kutter hatte mit 14 Mann immerhin 185 Dorsche
gefangen). Das Eis war bis zu 0,5m dick und die
Rügenland ist ein Holzkutter. Der macht sich alles
kaputt. Die Fischer haben das Eis über Funk gemeldet
und sind selbst umgedreht. Die haben auch nichts zu
verschenken, hatten Netzte draußen, fahren sich aber
auch nicht das Schiff kaputt. Deshalb ist  Manni nicht
gefahren. Ein (und nicht mehrere) anderer Kutter (Name
 bekannt!) fuhr trotzdem raus. Er steckte lange im Eis
fest und arbeitet sich langsam durch (Schäden
unbekannt!). Das Ende war das der Seenotkreuzer das
Schiff zurück schleppte (Kosten unbekannt, Erfahrung:
ca. 500,- Euro). Nun erkläre mir mal einer das Manni
eine falsche Entscheidung gefällt hat.

Die ganzen Hintergründe verschweigt der gute Mann aber
und lässt nur flache Sprüche ab. Das Traurige an der
Sache ist das es einen der fleißigsten und
erfolgreichsten Kutterkapitäne an der deutschen
Ostsee trifft. Ich kann Dir persönlich nur empfehlen
mal mitzufahren und Du wirst punktuelles Fischen in
Reinkultur erleben. Ich kenne niemanden der so
punktgenau eine Stelle bzw. Dorschanzeige anfährt und
sein Revier so gut im Griff hat. * 

soweit zum statement von mathias...

wenn man dies nun weiss, sich zudem aber die ersten, zt. übel verdächtigenden äußerungen einiger leute hier noch mal zu gemüte führt, muss ich sagen, dass dies beschämend fürs board ist...
ich möchte nicht zu einer der anonymen truppen gehören , die im internet anonyme frustbewältigung betreiben...
ich kann immer wieder nur sagen, wie viel wir als ab in der szene wahrgenommen werden...deshalb gehören solche äußerungen (v.a. unbeteiligter member, die nur mal schnell ihren eignene senf dazukippen ohne zu überlegen, dass sie sowohl schaden am ansehen anderer aber auch an dem de ab erzeugen) hier nicht her...

überlegt alle miteinander, was ihr schreibt...
lieber dies vorher zweimal machen, bevor man in die tasten haut und verbal um sich schlägt...

petri...


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Februar 2003)

Pete, ich kann dir nur zustimmen!
Angler, die ein Wochenende eingeplant haben, oder ihren Urlaub zum angeln, akzeptieren solche Entscheidungen nicht.
Sie wollen raus, auf alle Fälle.
Das sieht man nicht nur bei den kuttern, man kann auf Langeland (Spodsbjerg) bei ablandigem Wind von 6 bis 7 Leute
rausfahren sehen (ist doch alles glatt!) und in Norwegen, wenn in den letzten Tagen die Truhen noch nicht voll sind,
wird rausgefahren auf Teufel komm raus.
Ich hae an dem Wochenende selbst das Eis auf der Ostsee gesehen und bin  wieder reingefahren. Der Kutterkäptn hat absolut recht gehandelt. Manche Entscheidungen muß man leider erst kurz vor der Ausfahrt treffen.


----------



## Uli_Raser (26. Februar 2003)

Ich kann die Verärgerung verstehen, aber wenn er Fährt und stecken bleibt heißt es &quot;Der Kapitän ist doch Unfähig!&quot;.
Im Winter muss man immer mit unvorhersehbaren Situationen rechnen. Die Entscheidung des Kapitäns muss man akzeptieren.
Und die Rügenland mit dessen Käpitän und seiner Frau habe ich als faire Leute kennengelernt.

@Pete
Danke für den Beitrag! Vieleicht schreibt ja einer der Beteiligten etwas hierzu. 

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2003)

Nein, man muß keine &quot;Selbstzensur&quot; üben, wenn man einen Bericht im Anglerboard so verfaßt, wie man ihn erlebt hat oder glaubt es so erlebt zu haben.
Dass aber das selbe Erlebnis von unterschiedlichen Leuten auch (oft sehr) unterschiedlich bewertet wird, ist nichts Neues.
Und es hat heute fast jeder die Möglichkeit, ins Netz zu kommen.
Daher finde ich es klasse, dass sich Herr Fuhrmann jetzt gemeldet hat und Stellung nimmt.
So kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen, und so soll das auch sein.
Ich hoffe, dass wir auch Herrn Fuhrmann bald als Mitglied des Anglerboards begrüßen dürfen.
Denn so wichtig die Meinung der &quot;normalen&quot; Angler ist, so wichtig ist auch die der Anbieter, ob Reederei, Reiseanbieter oder Händler.
Und wenn man dann noch zwei Aussagen zur selben Geschichte hat, so sollte sich eigentlich keiner mehr beschweren, sondern sich seine eigene Meinugn bilden können.


----------



## Pete (26. Februar 2003)

> Es ist Interessant auch mal einen Brief der verantwortlichen lesen zu können


andreas...es ist nicht der brief eines verantwortlichen...er stammt von mathias fuhrmann...(ich hatte gedacht, den meisten von euch muss ich nicht sagen, wer das ist und was er macht...
gut, wenn ihr euch zu ihm ein bild machen wollt, schaut mal auf seine seite )
ihm ist natürlich auch daran gelegen, dass keine zerrbilder entstehen...


----------



## Klausi (26. Februar 2003)

Mathias hatte mich auch dies bezüglich angeschrieben. Aber es eben jeder seine Meinung.


----------



## thymallus (26. Februar 2003)

hallo,

über den Eisgang wurde ja sogar im TV berichtet.
gruß
thymallus


----------



## C.K. (26. Februar 2003)

Ich kann mich auch nur AndreasBln anschließen,ich persönlich finde nichts was irgendwie beschämend sein soll in den Tread von klee. Wenn der Kutter ohne Angabe von Gründen nicht rausfährt, kann so ein Tread schon mal passieren. Das ist auch gut so, ich möchte auch über negative Dinge unterrichtet sein und nicht nur was lesen wo alles eitel Sonnenschein ist. 

Fazit: Wenn man als Eigner soetwas vermeiden möchte, sollte man Morgens am Kai stehen und die Leute sachlich informieren!!! Der Spruch: Wir fahren heute nicht, reicht nun mal nicht aus!!!!


----------



## rueganer (26. Februar 2003)

@ Pete:

Habe vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen hier einiges ins rechte Licht zu rücken !!
Ich habe zuerst Deine Richtigstellung und danach den Thread von Klee gelesen und habe danach mich mal ans Telefon gesetzt und mal nach Sassnitz telefoniert, da ich Sassnitzer bin und dort noch Eltern und Verwandschaft habe.

Was mich eigentlich wurmt ist folgender Fakt, Klee war nicht persönlich mit oben in Sassnitz und zieht aber hier kräftig vom Leder, Sassnitz, Rügenland alles Mist, nie wieder.

Manfred Gräning zählt seit langem zu den erfahrensten und erfogreichen Kutterkapitänen von Sassnitz, der wie andere auch die Ostsee rund um Rügen wie seine Westetasche kennt, seine Frau sagte mal er fährt mit verbundenen Augen zum Arkonagraben und findet dort den Fisch, aber die Spagetti im Regal, da hat er seine Probleme.

Ich finde die Entscheidung vom Kapitän im Nachhinein mehr als richtig und ziehe vor der (für den Angler) mitunter sehr harten Entscheidung den Hut. Klar gibt es die Kapitäne die trotzdem rausfahren, die wissen ganz genau sobald ich um den Molenkopf rum bin, dauert nicht lange und alles reiert, kurz noch kutschen und kassieren und dann retour in den Hafen.

Vernünftige Kapitäne sollten sich so ersparen und sie tun es auch. 

Weiterhin kann ich nur bestätigen, das es erst in den frühen Morgenstunden dazu kam das sich ein Eisfeld mit stellenweise 1m Türmungen ausbildete, der in keinem Seewetterbericht abends zuvor vermeldet wurde, es gab nur vereinzelte Eismeldungen. So gegen 5 Uhr hat sich das Eisfeld bis auf ca. 2 sm Richtung Sassnitz ausgebildet und vorgearbeitet. Mit einem Holzkutter in dieses Eis zu fahren wäre unter Umständen der blanke Wahn gewesen. Hätte man da aussteigen müssen, hätte auch keine Rettungsinsel mehr geholfen und das Eisfeld war brüchig und löchrig um drauf zu laufen oder zu stehen. 

Bestätigen kann ich auch, dass die &quot;Arkona&quot; der Seenotkreuzer wegen eines Kutters im Einsatz war, ein Verwandter von uns arbeitet dort, stelle gerne auch den Kontakt her und mit 500€ wird die Schleppaktion nicht abgetan sein

Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wieder umsonst weit zu fahren, aber letztendlich wollen wir auch unter halbwegs vernünftigen Bedingungen unserm liebsten Hobby nachgehen ,  sich unnötig in Gefahr zu begeben muß man auch nicht. Letztendlich entscheidet der Kapitän nicht nur über sich und sein Schiff, sondern auch über die Wohl und Sicherheit der Passagiere die er an Bord nimmt, dass sollten wir akzeptieren.

Wetter hat nun mal seine eigenen Gesetze, vor allem an der Küste.


----------



## Uli_Raser (26. Februar 2003)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.#6 
Uli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Ich hatte doch gleich geahnt das da irgend was besonderes vorgefallen sein muß ansonsten versetzt doch ein Kapitän nicht so einfach seine Gäste. Da könnte er den Laden gleich dicht machen. 
Ich finde es gut das die Sache hier ins rechte Licht gerückt wurde nun weiß jeder bescheid was wirklich vorgefallen ist.
Ansonsten wurde ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2003)

:z Jeder von Euch mag ja richtig liegen,jedoch war niemand dabei.Ich und meine Freunde waren es und Klee hatt es beim erstenmal miterlebt und beim zweitenmal von uns erzählt bekommen.Vieleich ist es richtig das Entscheidungen im Winter kurzfristig fallen,aber ein Man der den Job seit Jahren macht und dazu einer der Besten ist, ganz zu schweigen wie gut er sein Boot kennt,der müßte nun wirklich wissen ob er am nächsten Morgen fahren kann oder nicht .Denn 
von 20 Uhr bis 7 Uhr früh sind 12 Stunden und die muß ein guter Kapitän schon vorraus Ahnen können oder? Gerade die weite Anfahrt die wir jedesmal machten um mit der legenderen
Rügenland zu fahren hätte wohl eine vom Kapitän vernünftige
Erklärung verdient.Ob die Entscheidung vom Kapitän richtig oder falsch waren,stand bei uns nicht zur Frage.Sonder die Art wie man uns wieder nach Hause schickte war ausschlag- gebend.Wenn ich mir 5 Mann nach Sassnitz hole, und sage wir fahren raus, dann muß ich wenigsten vernünftig die Sachlage dastellen warum ich nun nicht fahre.Niemand würde dann noch Sauer sein,jeder von uns hätte dann gesagt Pech gehabt,aber nicht so,die meißten haben überhaupt erst etwas mitbekommen wo die Freunde dann gesagt haben einpacken.Das ist keine Art auch wenn wir nur Landratten sind.Gruß Pitti :m


----------



## rueganer (26. Februar 2003)

@ Pitti:

Nun hat jeder von uns die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen gemacht, ich will keine Wortklauberei betreiben, aber es wäre schon mal gut zu wissen, auf welche Art und Weise die Absage erfolgte, bisher wurde alles immer nur vage umschrieben, die Situation drum herum die kennen wir ja jetzt. Kläre uns bitte einfach mal auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2003)

> Kläre uns bitte einfach mal auf.


Genau!


----------



## C.K. (26. Februar 2003)

> Ich möchte nur noch anmerken, hier hauen einige auf Klee ein weil er die Erfahrungen seiner Freunde weitergibt und Hr. Fuhrmann schafft es nocht nicht mal sich einzuloggen sondern nutzt Pete als Sprach- Tipporgan



Wie recht Du hast!!!!!! :m


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Februar 2003)

....is ja interessant, bin mal gespannt wies weitergeht.


----------



## Pete (26. Februar 2003)

herr fuhrmann liest schon seit einiger zeit im ab und hat mir schon vor  dieser sache mitgeteilt, er würde sich demnächst auch aktiv als neues member zu wort melden wollen...
natürlich hat er die besagten threads auch gelesen und sich mächtig geärgert...
 er wollte sich daraufhin einloggen...er schrieb mir aber, dass er mit seinem i-mac irgendwie bezüglich der anmeldung nicht klarkam...habe ihn daraufhin an dok weiterverwiesen...damit aber so schnell wie möglich etwas  aufklärung in die sache kommen sollte, bat er mich, etwas dazu im anglerboard zu veröffentlichen, was ich heute morgen hiermit getan habe...
*ich sehe mich nicht als sprachrohr oder der tipplakei irgendwelcher leute...!!!!  frechheit!!!*  :e  :e  :e


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original von siegerlaender _
> ....is ja interessant, bin mal gespannt wies weitergeht.



Ich auch!!!!! zumal ich grad so feststelle das hier in Boots und Kutterangeln einige Threads sind die auf ( behalte ich für mich) aufmerksam machen.

Kann es sein das zuviel Entzugserscheinungen hier die doch so netten Bordies etwas erhitzt haben :q  :q 

Eins noch, es wird immer irgendwelche Unstimmigkeiten geben, und das der Kapitän nicht raus gefahren ist, liegt in seinem ermessen, auch wenn man als Angler umsonst dort hingefahren ist. Wenn ich jedesmal, auch wenn es nur 135 km hin sind, mich aufregen würde, weil sich in den letzten 3 bis 4 std die wetterlage sich ändert oder aus einen anderen grund nicht rausfährt oh oh dann hätte ich aber viel zu meckern.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Februar 2003)

@ pitti



> Denn
> von 20 Uhr bis 7 Uhr früh sind 12 Stunden und die muß ein guter Kapitän schon vorraus Ahnen können oder?


  #d 

Das kann keiner ahnen. Wollte heute mal meine Meforute schwingen und mußte feststellen, das es nix wird. Eis ohne Ende die ersten 100m . Und ich bin an der Küste aufgewachsen und wohne gerade mal 40km von meiner Angelstelle entfernt!!!Und ich müßte es dann also auch wissen!? ;+  Da läuft in den nächsten 2 Wochen nix!!!


----------



## Kunze (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Danke Pete für die erklärenden Ausführungen.  :m 

Sicher ist es ärgerlich, wenn eine Kuttertour wegen schlechtem Wetter ausfällt.

Wir alle haben nun mal ein wetterabhängiges Hobby, gleich gar wenn es sich um Meeresangeln speziell handelt.

Das sich das Wetter innerhalb weniger Stunden an der Küste so ändern kann, daß keinerlei Ausfahrt möglich ist, sollte uns allen klar sein.

Leider sind wir manchmal viel zu heiß, um das ehrlich und realistisch zu beurteilen.

Kein Kapitän sagt ne geplante Ausfahrt aus Lust und Laune ab und verzichtet auf seinen Broterwerb. Dafür gibt es Gründe.

Bin auf der MS Rügenland bis jetzt 3 mal gefahren.

Für mich ist das seit Jahren mein Lieblingskutter. 

Kutter treibt berechenbar, punktgenaues anfahren der Stellen und er wechselt die Seiten (An und Abtrift).

Und mit deren Dackel habe ich mich angefreundet.  

Da lasse ich nicht`s drauf kommen. #h


----------



## klee (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo Kunze

Ich möchte dich mal sehen wenn du 2 mal hintereinander umsonst aus sachen anreist wobei dir zugesagt wird das mann rausfährt.


----------



## Franky (26. Februar 2003)

Mensch Klee,

jetzt muss ich auch nochmal dazusenfen...

Sicherlich ist das verdammt ärgerlich, wenn man einen sehr weiten Weg umsonst antritt, weil einem etwas versprochen wird, was wegen ÄUSSERER Umstände nicht eingehalten werden kann. Das wird sicher JEDER hier verstehen können!!!!

Was ICH aber wirklich nicht verstehen kann, ist die gewisse Uneinsichtigkeit gegenüber dem Verhalten des Skippers!!!!!!!!!!!! Leben gegen Fisch möchte ich nicht eintauschen, auch wenn ich 3.000 km umsonst fahre!!!!!!!
Der Käppen ist als Schiffsführer für seine Besatzung und sein Schiff verantwortlich und hat in dessen Interesse zu handeln! Dieses Interesse heisst in allererster Linie SICHERHEIT!!! KANN er diese aufgrund äusserer Umstände (WETTER!!!) nicht garantieren, MUSS man das nicht nur akzeptieren, sondern auch verstehen!!!!! Wer sich gegen die See oder Natur auflehnt hat verloren... Ich stehe in diesem Fall lieber auf der Gewinnerseite...

WÄRE (im Sinne von hätte wäre wenn) etwas passiert, müsste der Skipper dafür gradestehen, und ICH würde das auch nicht auf mich nehmen wollen - nicht für eine, zwei, drei oder vier Touren!!!


----------



## angeltreff (27. Februar 2003)

In dem erstem Tread habe ich einen flapsigen Spruch abgelassen - war nicht so berauschend intelligent. Asche auf mein Haupt.  #h 

Wenn ich mir aber jetzt diesen Tread hier durchlese, stelle ich fest, dass die Frage für und wider bestimmter Kutter ja regelrechte Glaubensfragen sind. Hier wird mit einer Verbitterung diskutiert, dass ist schon merkwürdig. Insbesondere Pete, weil Du auch eine Information weitergibst, die aus dritter Hand kommt und nicht nachprüfbar ist.

Klee hat einen Beitrag geschrieben, der nicht verifizierbar ist für alle, die nicht dabei waren. Pete hat eine &quot;Richtigstellung&quot; veröffentlicht, die genau so nicht überprüfbar ist für alle, die nicht oben waren. 

Warum also diskutieren über &quot;Fakten&quot;, die wir nicht kennen können?


----------



## siegerlaender (27. Februar 2003)

Ich kenne das Boot nicht und auch nicht den Kapitän. Ich weiß auch nicht, wer in diesem Streit hier recht hat. Ich war nicht dabei.
Aber eins weiß ich aus Erfahrung, die ich in über 20 Jahren Meeresangeln gemacht habe:
Man kann das Wetter an der See nicht gut einschätzen, wenns abends ruhig ist kanns morgens trotzdem mächtig ballern.
Ich habe fast 600 km bis Heiligenhafen und ich bin auch schon bei Sturm draußen gewesen. Macht aber nich so dolle Spaß wenn man nicht genug Hände hat alles festzupacken! Da ist es sinnvoller man bleibt im Hafen.

Ich denke, wir sollten hier für beide Parteien Verständnis haben. Ruhig Blut, Shit happens! :q


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2003)

im übrigen dürfte sich der &quot;ominöse verfasser&quot; (herr m.f.) der mail an mich es gestern abend geschafft haben sich einzuloggen...
also, wenn euch demnächst ein *boddenhunter*  übern weg läuft...psssst : dis issser!!!

wellcome on board...mathias!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #h


----------



## Uli_Raser (27. Februar 2003)

Wenn ich Klee´s Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, dann geht es jetzt nur noch um die Art ud Weise der Absage. Da sollte man auf dem Boden bleiben, den die Leute von der Küste reden nicht unbedingt viel. Außerdem waren die auch Sauer, das die Ausfahrt nicht stattfinden konnte. Also versteht den Käpt´n auch ein bischen.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2003)

Find ich gut, welcome on &quot;Board&quot;, Boddenhunter!!


----------



## wodibo (27. Februar 2003)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
1986 bin ich zum 1. Mal rausgefahren. Damals mußte ich von Berlin nach Cuxhafen. Dort angekommen wollte der Skipper nicht raus, da Windstärke 5-6 über Nacht aufgetreten ist (gemeldet war Stärke 2-3). Die Vorhersage drohte sogar mit &quot;zunehmend 7&quot;. Die Angler waren aus ganz Deutschland angereist und bedrängten den Skipper doch zu fahren, da sie alle seefest sind. Er hat sich breitsschlagen lassen und es ging nach Helgoland.
Schon auf der Hinfahrt bekam ich das chronische Aftersausen. Wie durch ein Wunder hielt sich meine Seekrankheit in Grenzen. Aber mindestens 20 seefeste Angler fütterten die Fische. Das Angeln selber machte keinen Spaß, da man gar nicht wusste wie und wo man sich festhalten sollte. Meine 5 Dorsche waren da keine Freude.
Nochmal würde ich nicht bei solchem Wetter mitfahren. Dann gehts eben an die Küste und fertig.
Rueganer hat die Wetteraussagen ja bestätigt. Und so muß ich dem Skipper der Ruegenland meinen Respekt für seine Entscheidung aussprechen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Februar 2003)

Das Wetter an der Küste ändert sich stündlich. Zuverlässige Vorraussagen würde ich höchstens für die  6 Stunden für voll nehmen!!! Selbst ich bin schon mit dem BB draußen gewesen bei Windstärke 8 auflandig. Angesagt waren höchstens 5, eher sollten 3-4 herschen! Das war ein Höllentrip sag ich euch und besonders das Aussteigen bei voller Brandung. Da dachte ich, ich sauf an dem Tag mehrmals ab!!! Jeder wird diese Erfahrungen gemacht haben, der in ein plötzliches Gewitter mit einem kleinen Boot schon mal draußen war. Aus einer Windflaute wird dann auf einmal ein Orkan! Ich habe jedenfalls Hochachtung vor diesen *Kapitän*. Es ist heute nämlich nicht selbstverständlich , die leute nach hause zu schicken. Er hätte auch einen Teil des Geldes verlangen können. Das ist halt höhere Gewalt!  Wählt eure nächste Tour einfach im Sommer. Dann habt ihr garantiert kein Eisgang und Sommerstürme sind dann auch selten!!! Von Herbst bis Frühjahr ist das Wetter halt unkalkulierbar und deshalb nur sehr kurzfristig planbar. 

PS:
Ich war das eine Jahr mal 21 Tage in Norwegen und konnte gerademal 3 Tage rausfahren, ansonsten hatte ich Sturm dort. Ich mußte da auch 21 Tage das Boot bezahlen!!! Und trotzdem fahr ich immer wieder nach Norwegen!!! Habe meine Kiste in dem jahr voll mit Aal, Forelle und Steinbutt gehabt und das alles von den Klippen!!!


----------



## Fischbox (27. Februar 2003)

Leute, ich sag Euch das so wie es ist! :m 

Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum, wie der Käpt&acute;n die Sache abgeblasen hat!


Angenommen der Käpt&acute;n hat sich zu den Gründen der Absage nicht genau geäußert, sondern nur gesagt das Ding findet nicht statt, dann sind die Betroffenen zu recht sauer, denn das ist nicht die Art wie man mit Kunden umspringt. Das Argument &quot;der kommt von der Küste und da redet man nicht viel&quot; lass ich nicht gelten, denn will man dem Angler einen anständigen Service bieten, dann ist man verpflichtet diesen aufzuklären, bzw. sich bei ihm zu entschuldigen, warum das mit dem Törn nichts wird. Kann der Käpt&acute;n das nicht, dann muß er an sich arbeiten, denn eben genau diese Aussagen gehören zu einem guten Service genauso dazu, wie auch zum Beispiel das Wissen um die Fanggebiete und viele andere Sachen. 


Hat der Käpt&acute;n den Anglern die Sachlage erklärt, dann sollten sie froh sein, daß sie einen solch ehrlichen Käpt&acute;n haben, denn es gibt genügend Scharlatane die nur die Kohle sehen. Die fahren dann ohne Rücksicht auf die Gesundheit und auch die Erfolgserwartungen raus. Hauptsache die Kasse stimmt. Bei solchen Leuten wachsen mir Titten!



Uns ist das mal an der Nordsee so ergangen. Da hat sich der Käptn vor uns aufgestellt, und erklärt das er wegen des Windes wahrscheinlich nicht durchs Gatt kommt. Er würde es versuchen wenn wir es unbedingt wollen, aber dann müßten wir die Tour auch bezahlen. Selbst wenn wir es schaffen würden, Fische würden wir keine zu Gesicht bekommen, weil dafür die Umstände zu schlecht waren. Er hat uns dann noch 150 Makrelen hingestellt, und gesagt das er sich trotzdem darauf freut uns beim nächsten Mal wieder zum Fisch zu bringen. 
Wir waren zwar alle enttäuscht, aber es war wirklich keiner stinkig auf Käpt&acute;n Rosenboom. 
Die Schiffe die an dem Tag den Ritt durchs Gatt gewagt haben, sind übrigens nach einer Stunde unverrichteter Dinge wieder im Hafen gewesen.

So sieht ein 1 a Service aus!!!! :m


----------



## Pitti (27. Februar 2003)

:g @ rueganer und Thomas 9904
Wie gesagt niemand von uns wollte den Kapitän seine Entscheidungen anzweifeln,Sicherheit geht vor Fisch.Das ist uns auch klar.Lothar rief beide mal extra um 20 Uhr noch an und lies sich versichern das wir auch kommen können.
Das erstemal haben wir die Ruten und alles noch nichtmal aus dem Auto genommen weil wir sahen wie stark der Wind
um 5:30 war.Um kurz vor 7 kam der Kapitän mit seiner Frau   und nun dachten wir es wird uns abgesagt,das war aber ein irtum.Man sagte uns wir warten noch der Wind wir weniger.Der Wind wurde weniger und wir waren schon voller Hoffnung das es nun bald los ging.Die Fahnen im Hafen wehten auch nicht mehr
so doll,zudem fuhr ein ungefähr 6 m langes kleines Fischerboot raus.Jetzt gehts aber los dachten wir es war nun schon 8:15 aber nein jetzt wurde gesagt wir fahren nicht.Es sei zu gefährlich.Okay wir waren noch den ganzen Vormittag um Sassnitz und sahen uns alles an,der Wind hatte voll nachgelassen ging auf 4-5 zurück.Pech gehabt sagten wir uns .Beim zweiten Versuch war das Wetter so gesehen bestens,wir waren überglücklich und hatten das erstemal fast vergessen.Um 5 Uhr stellten wir unsere Sachen auf den Kutter.Lothar wurde ja 100% zugesagt wir fahren, was konnte uns noch passieren.Die anderen 4 gingen Frühstücken ich hielt Wache über unsere Sachen.Beim warten zählte ich ungefähr 10 Fischereikutter die rausfuhren,wieder diesen kleinen 6m Kutter und zum Schluss noch ein Angelkutter und zwar die Möve. Im laufe der warterei füllte sich der Kutter mit Anglern auch meine Freude waren dabei und winkten der Möve noch nach.Der Kapitän und seine Frau waren auch schon da und nun könnte es ja losgehen dachte ich.Aber weder der Motor noch das Kabel was an Land ging wurde klar gemacht,ich dachte das macht er schon.Die anderen sind ja auch rausgefahren,dachte ich.Dann hörte ich Lothar sagen wir warten noch das die Fähre raus fährt wegen des Eises.???
Fähre ??? Eis??? wenig später hies es einpacken zu gefährlich,die anderen Kutter kommen zurück.Aber da kam ein einziger,warum der zurück fuhr weis ich nicht aber die anderen blieben draußen.Denn wir waren noch eine ganze weile da und packten ein .Danach unterhielten wir uns noch mit den anderen Anglern,aber es kammen keine Kutter.Na egal
so hatt es sich auf jedenfall abgespielt. Die Erklärung die der Kapitän hier abgegeben hat macht Sinn,warum konnte er das nicht auf dem Boot? So das es jeder mitbekommt,wir beissen doch nicht.Nächsten Sonntag fahren wir wieder,diesmal mit 6 Mann und der Kapitän hatt meine Händynummer.Dieser Kapitän sagte zu mir ist kein Problem ,schnell mal durch zurufen und bescheid zu sagen das sie nicht fahren!Also warum können das andere nicht?Benzin ist doch teurer als so ein kurzer Anruf.Und wenn die Jungs dort oben alle so Klasse sind da können die das auch abschätzen.Denn der Kapitän der MS-Rügenland konnte ja auf der Homepage von Raubfisch auch eine Prognose abgeben.Egal
wir sind nicht nachtragend und werden ebend jemanden finden
der uns entgegen kommt,uns versteht,uns Landratten.Gruß Pitti :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2003)

Schleiße mich Lengas Worten vollstens an.


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2003)

> Die Erklärung die der Kapitän hier abgegeben hat macht Sinn,warum konnte er das nicht auf dem Boot?



welcher kapitän????...also, der käptn selbst hat hier keine erklärung abgegeben...  #d


----------



## havkat (27. Februar 2003)

Moin!

Habe die ganze Sache hier nicht verfolgt, da mich Kutterangeln nicht (mehr) interessiert.

Allerdings ist es *absolut logisch*, daß ein Angelkutter bei Frost und auffrischendem Wind nicht ausläuft. 
Das Deck vereist und alle wackeren Dorschbezwinger in spe purzeln munter durcheinander und brechen sich die Nasen und andere Körperteile......und schreien nach der Haftpflicht!
Außerdem besteht für ´nen Kutter, der mit vereisten Aufbauten in schweres Wetter gerät höchste Seenotgefahr, da die BRT´s nich mehr so ganz mit Trimmung und Maschinenleistung übereinstimmt. Der Kahn nimmt immer mehr Wasser, damit immer mehr Eis, damit immer mehr Gewicht auf....und tschüss.
Abflauender Wind bedeutet *schon mal gaaarnich*, daß  die See, draußen nicht mehr hochgeht.
Eisgang und Holzkutter ohne Eisklassifizierung braucht keine weitere Erwähnung.
Wenn man an der Küste aufgewachsen ist, is dat alles mol kloar.
Für Angler, &quot;von weiter südlich&quot;, nun mal nicht.

Allerdings klettern ja auch jede Menge Nordlichter mit Shorts und Badelatschen in den Alpen rum.


----------



## masch1 (27. Februar 2003)

@ havkat


> Allerdings klettern ja auch jede Menge Nordlichter mit Shorts und Badelatschen in den Alpen rum


#6 :q  #6

genau so ist es die Erfahrung machts #h


----------



## Istvan (27. Februar 2003)

Mir scheint, und damit begebe ich mich konform mit einigen anderen Boardies(die nicht direkt involviert sind), daß Informationen aus 2. und 3. Hand hier für Konfrontationspotential Anlaß geben, wo es eigentlich im Allgemeinen ein Schlüsselwort gibt:
Das Wetter.
Danach: Die Verantwortung.
Und erst danach im speziellen Fall: Die Betriebswirtschaft.
Sollte es nicht möglich sein, einzusehen, daß eine mit viel Vorfreude angetretene Reise an die Küste, mit Hindernissen in Form von unvorhergesehenen Witterungsumständen, ein Ende findet, wo man sich eingestehen muß, lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als Schrecken ohne Ende?
Ich selbst habe eine Ausfahrt von Warnemünde hinter mir, wo ich Personen waagerecht über Deck habe fliegen sehen, die die Vorwarnungen nicht so recht ernstgenommen haben.
Da blies es um 4-5, in Spitzen 6-7Bft über den küstennahen Bereich.
Schon ab 1000m hinter der letzten Molenspitze ging die Schräglage in einen kritischen Bereich.
Die Fänge an diesem Vormittag rechtfertigten in keinster Weise eine solche Ausfahrt!
Auch ich habe es rund 300km an die Küste, trotzdem ist mir die sichere Heimfahrt lieber, als eine wagemutige Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter.

Istvan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Februar 2003)

Havkat hat alles gesagt! Das Meer ist wie ne Frau. Entweder sie mag einen oder auch nicht und sie hat so ihre Launen(Migräne)! :m  An Land ist das Wetter immer anders als 1 km von der küste entfernt!!! Und bei Frost und Eis mit einem Holzkahn rauszufahren, ist einfach nur wahnsinnig!!!


----------



## rueganer (27. Februar 2003)

@Pitti:

Danke für die auführliche Schilderung. Wenn es so war wie es abgelaufen ist, hätte ich auch nen Hals gehabt, wenn ich die anderen Kutter an mir vorbeigetuckert wären. Aber ich kenne die Wetterkapriolen dort sehr gut, leichter Wind in Sassnitz heißt noch lange nicht gute Verhältnisse draußen auf See. Einig sind wir uns alle in Frage der Verantwortung des Kapitäns für unsere und seine eigene Sicherheit. Wir verlassen uns auf sein Können und seine Erfahrung, das er uns zum Fisch bringt.

Jeder Handelsmann sollte heilfroh sein über Stammkundschaft zu verfügen, denn 80% des Kerngeschäftes werden aus dem Stammklientel realisiert. Man nimmt ja nicht aus Daffke die Mühen und Kosten der Anfahrt auf sich, sondern um die &quot;Dienstleistung Angeltour &quot; gegen Geld zu kaufen. Im Zeitalter der modernen Kommunikation sollte es doch möglich sein, fern anreisende Angler vielleicht schon bei Anfahrt darüber zu informiern, Jungs, Wetter ist schlecht, wir lassen es sicherheitshalber ausfallen, dat bringt heute nichts wir übernehmen Eure Buchung auf anderes mal. Ne SMS tuts auch. Zauberwort: Kundenpflege und Hege. 

Schätzungsweise 20% aller Kutterangler sind Einheimische, der Rest kommt von Außerhalb, von den 20% könnten die meisten Kutter nicht überleben.

Im Prinzip müssen wir für jeden Furz an Bord unsere sauer verdiente Kohle hinlegen und in einem Punkt sind sich hier  alle einig, sich mit dem gedanklichen Argument keine Ausfahrt und ihr mußtet auch ja nichts bezahlen, innerlich zu rehabilitieren kann es auch nicht sein. Fast jeder Händler hat mittlerweile gelernt seine Kundschaft zu informieren falls ein bestellter Artikel noch nicht da ist, warum können das unsere Kutterchefs nicht???


Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Quappenqualle (27. Februar 2003)

Mann´, Mann, Mann, das ist ja &acute;ne heiße Diskussion!!

ABER GUT SO!! Denn für so was ist das Board ja wohl da, oder? Also ich finde es toll, Argumente beider Seiten zu lesen, obwohl nun grad bei diesem Thema ein Übergewicht der Argumente der pete/fuhrmann-Fraktion   zu erkennen ist..
Nichts für ungut, aber Sicherheit geht vor, ich denke, die meisten von uns sind diese Meinung.
Ich hab selber auch schon eine Ausfahrt erlebt, die die &quot;Seefahrer&quot; unter den Anglern wahrscheinlich als Pillepalle abgetan hätten.. Meine zwei Kumpels, die den Dauer :v rekord Europas zu brechen   versucht haben sehen dies sicherlich anders..
Also eigentlich wollten wir ja am Wochenende von Rostock aus kuttern, aber ich finde, diese Diskussion so anregend, dass wir, wenn wir fahren (mal seh&acute;n, wie das Tief aus Engeland und erwischt) auf jeden Fall mit der Rügenland fahren, denn eins ist ja wohl beim Rügenland-Käpt&acute;n sicher, nämlich die Angler!  #a


----------



## Pitti (28. Februar 2003)

*Richtigstelung*

:g Jeder hat hier etwas recht,uneingeschränkt waren die Entscheidungen vom Kapitän richtig!Und man hat daraus gelernt.Leider verstehe ich einige Leute hier nicht,sie setzen das Wissen um die Wetterkunde und Auswirkungen auf die Ostsee anscheinend vorraus.Wie sollen wir Landratten denn das beurteilen können?Der Seewetterbericht scheint ja nicht zu funktionieren,darüber sind die Kapitäne ja auch unglücklich.Welchen Insider soll man befragen?Wie kann man sich das teure Spritgeld sparen?Vieleicht könnte man mit Hilfe der Erfahrenen Meeresangler und Kutterkapitäne eine Infoseite schaffen wo sich Unerfahrenne und Neulinge ein Bild machen können.Die Empfehlungen von erfahrennen Meeresanglern oder Kapitänen wären da schon hilfreich ob es Sinn macht dort runter zufahren oder nicht.Wäre doch eine gute Sache oder? Gruß Pitti :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2003)

Das Problem mit dem Wetter hat man ja nicht nur beim Angelurlaub :q 
Ich finde es lobenswert, wenn sich die Kutterkäptn`s da etnsprechend vorischtig verhalten und sogar auf Umsatz verzichten.
Noch viel lobenswerter wäre es natürlich, wenn die Reedereien ihren Gästen einen entsprechenden Service anbieten könnten, wo sie ihre Kunden telfonisch informieren wenn es feststeht daß eine Ausfahrt nicht stattfinden kann, gerade bei Kunden mit größerer Annreise.
Gäste aus dem Süden müssen normalerweise eh eine Übernachtung einplanen, da reicht es dann bei Schlechtwetter wenn man am Kutter infromiert wird. Aber für alle die nur eine Tagesfahrt unternehmen, dafür aber eine längere Autofahrt auf sich nehmen, da wäre das schon wünschenswert.
Auf der anderen Seite entscheidet es sich eben oft erst wirklich vor Ort ob man raus kann oder nicht. Das muß mann dann als Angler in Kauf nehmen.
Da wären eigentlich die Reedereien mal gefragt, dass sie einen auf solche Fälle vorbereiten, gerade wenns sich um &quot;hochseetechnische Greenhörner&quot; handelt. 
Aber scheinbar läut ja auf den Kuttern das Geschäft immer noch gut genug, daß sich die Reedereien darum nicht kümmern müssen (hier spreche ich allgemein und nicht den hier diskutierten Fall mit der hier angesprochenen Reederei an, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen!!)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Februar 2003)

Hi,
also so wie ich einige hier verstehe, verlangen diese, dass sich ein Käptn gefälligst mehrmals! mitten in der Nacht nach dem Wetter zu erkundigen hat, und, falls er erkennen kann, dass es nichts mit der Ausfahrt wird, hat er sofort! mal eben ca.45 Telefonate zu führen, um allen Anreisenden die Spritkosten für die letzten hundert Kilometer zu ersparen. Sämtliche Telefonate natürlich mit ausführlicher Erklärung, und auf eigene Kosten.

Sorry, aber ich halte das für Utopisch.
Wer nicht damit Klarkommt, das Ausfahrten auch mal Wetterbedingt ausfallen können, der soll im Binnenland bleiben.
Und wer sofort Informiert sein will, der soll selber alle 10 minuten den Wetterdienst/Wasserschutz anrufen.
Und wer nicht einsehen mag, das Reeder ganz bestimmt nicht auf Hunderte Taler verzichten, weil an dem Tag der Kaffee zu dünn war, dem ist irgendwie nicht zu helfen.
Das ist meine Meinung. Trotz mal komplett augefallener Urlaubstouren in Südfrankreich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## felix181 (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Geraetefetischist _
> ...Käptn gefälligst mehrmals! mitten in der Nacht nach dem Wetter zu erkundigen hat, und, falls er erkennen kann, dass es nichts mit der Ausfahrt wird, hat er sofort! mal eben ca.45 Telefonate zu führen, um allen Anreisenden die Spritkosten für die letzten hundert Kilometer zu ersparen. Sämtliche Telefonate natürlich mit ausführlicher Erklärung, und auf eigene Kosten.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich halte das für Utopisch.
> Wer nicht damit Klarkommt, das Ausfahrten auch mal Wetterbedingt ausfallen können, der soll im Binnenland bleiben.


Jaja, so ist das eben mit der Dienstleistung. Natürlich hast Du recht, dass das einem Skipper nicht zuzumuten ist, aber wenn´s trotzdem einer macht, wird er gute Geschäfte machen und die anderen wohl oder übel nachziehen müssen. Deine Idee ist gut: Wäre ich ein solcher Skipper, würde ich diesen Service einführen und gleich auch bewerben. Gerade in wirtschaftlichen Zeiten wie diesen, muss ein gewiffter Geschäftsmann mit solchen Marketingideen punkten, um seiner Konkurenz die begehrten Kunden wegzunehmen...
In einer Dienstleistungswüste kommt aber natürlich niemand auf solche unsittlichen Ideen und geht lieber mit wehenden Fahnen unter  :q


----------



## Seehund (28. Februar 2003)

@alle

bislang habe ich mit großer Aufmerksamkeit die Beiträge zu diesem Tema verfolgt.
Auch konnte ich alle Ausführungen nachvollziehen und die Schreiber der Postings in ihrer Situation verstehen. 

Nun betrachte ich gerade dieses Thema mit weite Anreise, Info durch den Kapitän über mögl. Ausfahrt und entsprechende Reaktion der Reiseteilnehmer mit besonders großem Interesse, weil ich beide Seiten und Einstellungen zur genüge aus eigener Erfahrung kenne.

Weil sich keine Seite so richtig in die Situation der anderen reinversetzen kann kommt es oft zu Fehlinterpretationen von Dingen, die wenn man mehr Hintergrundwissen hätte, vermieden würden.

Daher ist es unumgänglich, Entscheidungen so ausführlich und in so kleinen Schritten wie möglich zu erklären, dass auch ein nicht Seekundiger diese nachvollziehen kann. 

Hierbei sind natürlich auch Grenzen gesetzt und es kann nicht gefordert werden dass ein Skipper in der Nacht vor seinem Auslaufen stündlich den Wetterbericht hört und darüber seine Gäste informiert, bedingt dadurch kein Auge zumacht und dann seine Gäste am nächsten Tag über See fährt!

Ich habe mit unseren Angelcrews am Vorabend ihrer Reise immer telefonisch gesprochen und die aktuelle IST-Wetterlage mit meiner mittelfristigen Prognose heruasgegeben. In 95% wurden darauf hin richtige Entscheidungen getroffen. Unsere Gäste sind angereist oder auf unser anraten erst garnicht zu Hause losgefahren.

Leider ist es aber auch vorgekommen, dass sich die Wetterlage innerhalb von 6 Std. ohne Ankündigung dermaßen geändert hat, dass trotz positiver Prognose ein Angeln vom Kutter aus nicht möglich war und wir nicht den Heimathafen Cuxhaven verlassen haben. So hart kann das Leben manchmal an der Küste sein.

Gäste, die vom Bodensee abends um 21.°° Uhr mit dem  PKW in Richtung Nordsee gefahren sind mußte ich morgens gegen 7.°° Uhr an Bord eröffnen, dass es leider nichts geben wird mit der gebuchten 3 oder 4 Tagesreise zu den Wracks in die Deutsche Bucht.
Die darüber entäuschten Gesichtsausdrücke kann ich hier in Worten nicht wiedergeben. Ca. 6 Monate im Voraus war dieser Termin gebucht, in den Betrieben der Reiseteilnehmer der Urlaub in Absprache mit Kollegen organisiert worden. Ich, der Skipper hat am Vorabend noch gesagt wir können fahren und dann diese Pleite mit dem Wetter. Das soll einer verstehen? H
ier war ausführlicher Erklärungsbedarf meinerseits angesagt.

Die gleiche Situation einem Küstenbewohner widerfahren wird er sagen &quot;Was soll´s kennen wir doch, beim nächsten mal versuchen wir es erneut&quot;.

Ich denke dieser Beitrag im Board wird allen beteiligtn etwas geben. Dem Skipper: vielleicht dass er seine Entscheidungen seinen Gästen gegenüber etwas wortreicher ausschmückt und verständlicher rüberbringt. Den Teilnehmern: dass sie unverständliche Aussagen vielleicht etwas mehr hinterfragen um dann Entscheidungen dieser Tragweite besser zu verstehen.

Wie leicht wird seiten der Gäste der Ast über ein Schiff gebrochen und behauptet der Skipper habe wohl keine Lust, oder dem geht es zu gut. Aber ich behaupte, es geht keinem Reder in der jetzigen Zeit so gut, dass er es sich leisten kann, Reisen aus purer Wilkür abzusagen.

Ich finde die Diskusion hier im Board, speziell diesem Vorfall, läuft Gefahr an Sachlichkeit zu verlieren.

Viele Grüße an alle hier im Board
und speziell an die Hochseeangler und Kutterangler
vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven #h 

Bernd


----------



## Pitti (28. Februar 2003)

:c Manchmal scheine ich mich nicht richtig auszudrücken,was dann logischer Weise zu mißverständnissen führt.Meine Idee war eine Prognose für den kommenden Tag und zwar auf der eigenen Homepage oder auf eine die sich dafür anbietet.Wie diese hier zum Beispiel.Dort könnten
Kapitäne oder erfahrene Meeresangler je nach lust und laune
ihre Prognosen oder Erfahrungen der letzen und kommenden 12 Stunden abgeben.So würde der Angler der dort hin will sich schon vorher informieren können und als absicherung nochmal beim Kapitän des Kutters nach fragen.Mit diesen Informationen steht der Kapitän dann nicht mehr arleine da und der Angler weis genau wo von der Kapitän spricht,wenn er es schon vorher gelesen hat.Niemand kann verlangen das der Kapitän alle anruft oder sich ständig den Wetterbericht
durch sagen lässt.So war das nun nicht gemeint.Für jede Fischart im Binnenland gibt es bestimmte Wetter wo sie gut beissen,bestimmt auch für Dorsch nur das man dabei noch auf die Sicherheit achten muß.Vieleicht wäre ja auchmal ein Leitfaden eines alten Seebären gut,vieleicht hilft das schon weiter um sich Entäuschungen zuersparen.Und auch dann wird mal der eine oder andere Kutter nicht fahren,das ist dann ebend pech gehabt. Gruß Pitti :g


----------



## Seehund (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo Pitti,

nun verlier man nicht gleich den Mut. Zumindest ich habe dich verstanden was du dir vorstellst, aber so einfach ist das nun mal nicht.
Übrigens gibt es Wetterinformationsite schon zur Genüge. U. a. www.Wetteronline.de oder Seewetter beim DWD usw.

Wenn erfahrene Küstenbewohner oder Seeleute das Wetter präzieser vorhersagen könnten wie ein Bundesamt für Seeschiffahrt und Hydrographie oder andere Wettergötter, dann würden diese Personen als Propheten und Wettermacher an den dafür geeigneten Stellen sitzen, viel Geld verdienen und nicht mehr Angler in die Fischgründe transportieren.

Natürlich gibe es auch an den offenen Gewässern Wetterkonstelationen die sich positiv aufs Angeln auswirken können. Und wenn man fest daran glaubt wirkt es auch wirklich :q 

Ich kann dir sagen, das meine Erfahrungen bei längeren Ostwindlagen für die Deutsche Bucht eher negativ fürs Angeln von mir beurteilt werden.
Ich hatte aber Gäste an Bord die mich eines Besseren gelehrt haben und sich riesig freuten wenn der Wind aus Osten blies. :z 

So unterschiedlich sind dan die Beurteilungen. Was nützt der beste Wetter/Mondkalender mit Beiszeiten wenn ihn die Fische nicht lesen können? #a 

Nun nimm die Sache etwas sportlicher, denn angeln soll Spaß machen und nicht ärgern. Ich denke alle arbeiten an Verbesserungen im Punkt Prognosen. Den einen gelingt es früher den anderen erst beim zweiten Anlauf.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd

PS:
Übrigens halte ich das Anglerboard für eine gute Site um sich zu informieren. Mehr und präziesere Erfahrungsberichte wirst du übers Angeln im www. wohl kaum finden aber auch hier gibt dir keiner eine seriöse Wettergarantie.


----------



## wodibo (28. Februar 2003)

Danke Bernd #6 #6 #6

auf Deine fachliche Antwort habe ich schon lange gewartet!!!


----------



## Pete (28. Februar 2003)

mir ist im übrigen auch aufgefallen, dass so manche reederei und so mancher käptn noch nicht so das 1x1 der interaktiven medien entdeckt hat...es ist kaum kommunikation zwischen ihnen und den anglern auf dieser ebene zu finden...
viele nordischen naturen spielen auch nach wie vor den typischen sturkopp und kümmern sich um sowas nicht...
z.b. bei der rügenland konkret sieht es so aus, dass nicht der käptn selbst die statements unterm küstenspiegel bei raubfisch.de erstellt, sondern seine frau, die sicher auch nur per fax die lage an die redaktion weiterleitet...
das rubrikchen bei raubfisch.de ist zwar ein erster schritt dahin, aber dafür erscheinen die aktualisierungen der lageberichte mit ihrem 14-tage-rhythmus viel zu verzögert und damit unpräzise...
schön wäre es, wenn wir es auch durch unsere bemühungen hier mit schaffen würden, dass sich der dienstleister angelkutter irgendwann ausschließlich in den dienst und die wünsche seiner kunden stellt...
andere branchen haben dies längst begriffen...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Februar 2003)

Vernünpftige wetterprognosen bekommst Du am besten beim BSH. Jedenfalls für die Lübecker und Mecklenburger Bucht halte ich mich an die Messstation in Boltenhagen . Ist die modernste an der deutschen Ostseeküste soviel ich weiß. Auf die Prognose kann man sich in der Regel 24 Stunden drauf verlassen!!!

Und zur Ostsee sage ich nur es ein Meer und zwar das Baltic Sea und allein deshalb schon unberechenbar und nicht immer kalkulierbar! Das sollten auch die Südländer verstehen . Einige Norddeutsche werden es aber auch nie verstehen! Bei denen ist dann wohl südländisches Blut in der Familie!


----------



## Seehund (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo Pete,

auch dazu kann ich dir etwas sagen woran das u. U. liegen kann. 

Viele Skipper, gerade die älteren sehen Ihre Aufgabe darin die Geschehnesse an Bord zu lenken, leiten, koordinieren und zu handhaben.
Viele haben es nicht gelernt mit modernen, inzwischen Standartmedien umzugehen und es besteht da eine gewisse Hemmschwelle.
Sie brauchten es auch vielleicht bisher nicht, weil die Ehefrau oder ein Redereibüro an Land ihnen diese Art von Komunikation abgenommen haben. 

Ich kenne viele, gerade ältere Kapitäne die damit erhebliche Probleme haben und diese auch offen zugeben.

Selbst der PC ist heute Standart in der Berufsschiffahrt. Jedoch auf den Angelschiffen immer noch die Ausnahme. Warum wohl?

Hier bitte ich gerade hier im Board um Verständniss, dass bei weitem noch nicht alle unsere Mitmenschen soweit sind und hier sind es nicht nur die älteren, bei denen ein PC, Faxgerät, Telefonanlage mit Menügestaltung noch zu den unüberwindlichen Dingen zählen. ;+ 
Dieses hat nichts mit mangelnder Inteligenz zu tun, sondern die Entwicklung in diesen Dingen ist schneller vorangegangen als die gesamte Bevölkerung diesem nachkommen konnte.

Gerade der Personenkreis, der ein großteil seines Lebens auf einem begrenzten Raum (Schiff) verbracht hat ist von dieser schnellen Entwicklung überrannt worden.

Diese Bitte habe ich an alle Boardies, die hier mit dem PC umgehen als hätten sie in ihrem Leben nie etwas anderes gemacht, seit in dieser Sache tollerant, auch wenn es für Euch die selbstverständlichste Sache der Welt ist. :m 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## winni (1. März 2003)

@all,
bin neu im board und möchte ertsmal alle boardis grüssen.

zu diesem thread möchte ich eine wetterseite anfügen,da der streit ja wohl sehr wetterlastig ist.
Wetter 
die seite funktioniert nur wenn macromedia flash installiert ist.
durch diese wetterseite wird das wetter nicht sicherer oder besser  :q aber als information und anhaltspunkt meines erachtens sehr gut zu gebrauchen.

mfg winni


----------



## Kunze (1. März 2003)

Hallo winni!






 on Board.#h

Ganz toller Link. #6  :m  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. März 2003)

Hallo winni! Willkommen im AB!
Der Link ist echt genial. Ich kenne schon ne Menge Wetterseiten aber die ist neu. #6


----------



## Tiffy (1. März 2003)

Klasse Link Winni #6

Willkommen im AB :m


----------



## holk (1. März 2003)

Hallo Winni #h ...Super Link...Willkommen on Board...

Gruß holk


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. März 2003)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen klasse link


----------



## Seehund (1. März 2003)

Hallo Winni,

Dieser Link ist bisher von der Gliederung und Bedienbarkeit der Beste Wetterlink den ich kenne.

Genau das ist es was wir brauchen, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Ich hoffe, dass er genau so klar und präziese in seiner Treffersicherheit ist, wie er sich die Site in seiner Gestaltung zeigt. 

Auch von mir ein Wilkommen an Bord
und viele Grüße  #h 
vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Laksos (1. März 2003)

Willkommen Winni,

dein Wetterlink gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut!  :m


----------



## Pitti (1. März 2003)

:z Klasse sei Willkommen Winni! :m 
Gruß Pitti #g


----------



## winni (2. März 2003)

@all,
als erstes möchte ich mich für die freundliche aufnahme im board bedanken, echt super, nochmals danke!!!!

es freut mich das euch der link gefällt. ob der link das hält was er aussagt kann ich leider auch nicht versprechen.
bei wetteronline.de kann man meines erachten auch über Kiel und Kiel LT (leuchtturm) gut erkennen wie es an der küste und draußen windmäßig aussieht.

zu diesem thread hier möchte ich mich zurückhalten.ist nicht meine art als &quot;neuboardi&quot; meinen senf dazuzugeben.

gruß winni


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. März 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen im Board winni und super Link. der fehlte mir noch!!!


----------



## Ace (2. März 2003)

geiler link winni...danke:m
willkommen im anglerboard #h


----------



## rueganer (2. März 2003)

der link vom winni ist echt goil, da kann man wieder mal sehen was da noch im Verborgenen in den Tiefen des Internets schlummert.

Nochmals zum heißen Thema Angelkutter:

In einem Punkt gebe ich allen Recht, der Kutterboss sollte gut Kutterfahren (Sicherheit etc.), &quot;Fisch riechen und finden&quot; können, also seine Klaviatur beherrschen, aber er darf sich auch nicht vor der modernen Kommunikation drücken, vor allem wenn es sich hier um Kundenpflege handelt, keiner verlangt das der Kaptitän alle 60 min anruft und uns einen Status gibt, aber wenn abends gegen 21-22 Uhr am Vortag via Anruf oder SMS die Chancen mit 50/50 für den morgigen Tag eingeschätzt werden, kann doch jeder seine persönliche Entscheidung (nach nochmaliger eigener Recherche) treffen, fahre oder fahre ich nicht, jeder weiß aber dann auf was er sich einläßt und muß danach nicht ab:v wenns nicht klappt.

Da sollte so langsam mal ein Umdenken stattfinden, das ist ja wohl nicht so einschneidend schlimm seinen Service zu verbessern oder gar umzustellen, andere Branchen haben es ja auch gepackt. Hätte auch einen entscheidenden Vorteil, wir müßten dann nicht nochmal auf &quot;Boddenhunter&quot; zurückgreifen, den Pete in guter Absicht ins Spiel brachte, aber er selbst noch nicht mal &quot;tach AB&quot; sagte, nachdem ihn fast alle willkommen im board hießen.


----------



## Guen (2. März 2003)

Hallo Winni  #h ,willkommen im Board  :m !Der Link ist wirklich erste Sahne #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## felix181 (4. März 2003)

@winnie
Hast Du so einen Link auch für die Adria auf LAger?


----------



## winni (5. März 2003)

@felix181
guten morgen erstmal.

schau mal http://www.kroatien-links.de/croatia_weather_wetter.htm

mfg winni


----------



## felix181 (5. März 2003)

> _Original von winni _
> @felix181
> guten morgen erstmal.
> 
> ...


Achja - ich meinte natürlich die italienische Adria...


----------



## winni (5. März 2003)

@felix
also ein hab ich noch....noch einen 
mußt auf die meere tippen
mfg winni


----------



## felix181 (5. März 2003)

@winni
Danke! Den Link kannte ich noch nicht - werde mal kontrollieren, ob das Wetter dort auch stimmt...


----------

